# depression



## justinian (Oct 18, 2011)

I was a normal younge man under 30 when out of the blue I could not deficate for 2 weeks. I thougt I wos going to die. Doctors could not find a cause. When I finally did have a bm it was water. I have never been the same. I have no idea what happen to me or why, all I know is that I live with pain. Pain of constipation, bloating, diarrhea, burning skin from the stool that is like acid, wearing diapers and the list goes on and on. I wish I was normal. I cry and wish I was normal. I can not accept this lot in life. Why do I have to be messed up? Why do I have to wear diapers? I wish I could throw my diapers in the trash and feel normal. I wish I was normal. I wish I could be who I use to be. I am only 27 and this happen to me when I was 25. I cold almost lose my mind everyday when I feel bloating or have stinking gas or soil my diaper. I am about to lose my mind now as I type this. Why can't I be normal?


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Gosh we all wish we could be normal but you need to try and control the ibs, it is controlling you. Have you tried immodium, antispasmodics, small meals, antidepressants, I have had this for 10 years and never used a diaper. Read this forum and try everything including hypnotherapy . No alchohol or fizzy drinks, or high fat foods eat small meals often.


----------

